# homemade feed storage bins whats are some ideas?



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

Could i build like a little bin about say 2ft wide 3 ft deep to hold about 100 lbs 2 50 lbs bags of feed? wood bottom but wrap the bottom in small sized hardware cloth to keep the mice an such out? since its going to be on the outside of my loft? raise it off the ground around 8inches


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

This guy made a homemade bin, but located it inside. Click on the New Loft and scroll down.
http://www.skylakesions.com/

Why do you want it outside? Temperature fluctuates too much outside. Here at my place, day time can be 60-80, but at night it can go to 40-50. The moisture could be a problem.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I use the full size metal trash cans, they are cheep and critters cant get in. The full size cans hold 150 lbs.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

pete 
I dont know the rule behind it but I heard your not suppose to storefeed in metal bins. I do as well. At my parents yard I have my breeder lofts an in there shed I have 2 big metal trash cans from tractor supply 1 holds 3 bags of feed an the other holds my grit.

I meant connected to my loft. My loft doesnt really have the space to put it inside. I was thinking of making a box an connecting it to the front of the loft


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I use a 55 gallon plastic drum.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

did you find any info useful,??,..well here is what i do ,inside-storage- in a cool dry place/free of pestulance,weather,critters,just like a sack of potatoes,/,.outside must be a weather tight insulated container,.-storage-,you kinda find out the hard way too,ie./mold mildew from temperature fluctuations,insects,rats,other critters you would not think of,..size of container depends on how much food you plan on storing,usually smaller is better,but more expensive,..before you make the mega economical move,...sincerely james waller [email protected]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TipplerBeni said:


> Could i build like a little bin about say 2ft wide 3 ft deep to hold about 100 lbs 2 50 lbs bags of feed? wood bottom but wrap the bottom in small sized hardware cloth to keep the mice an such out? since its going to be on the outside of my loft? raise it off the ground around 8inches


I would not keep my seed outside if I were you for too long a period of time, as it gets very hot here in the summer and the seeds gets weavels and stuff in it if you store it for too long, especially outside. I keep mine in an airtight plastic container inside the kitchen. If you plan to store it for a period of time it is best to freeze, or refrigerate-depends on how long you want to store it.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I use plastic bin with lid from Home Depot, thick enough to hold 2-50#'s feed...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> I use the full size metal trash cans, they are cheep and critters cant get in. The full size cans hold 150 lbs.


same here, can't beat it. and you don't have to build anything, I do leave my feed in it's bag and just put the whole thing in the can. 2 bags can fit in it. if i want to mix feed, I have a smaller metal can for that.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been using trash cans for 3 yrs, 4 to store bags in and 1 to mix with over 70 birds it wont last long enough to get mold. I've never herd the thing about not using metal cans, I have herd that plastic will contaminate the food. If any body has a better idea please tell.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

Plastic trash cans or bins will not "contaminate" the food. I have been using them for dog food for many years and now pigeon food as well.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hmmm, I wonder if we can get Cornell University to do a study to see witch is better?


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

in welding class i made a bin out of metal and painted it with a non rustable paint and welded it all together and i have been using it for 2 winter's now


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

RodSD said:


> This guy made a homemade bin, but located it inside. Click on the New Loft and scroll down.
> http://www.skylakesions.com/


That is a seriously nice loft! Don't think I had seen that one before. Anyway, I keep my bird and animal feed in large metal trash cans also.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Crazy Pete said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if we can get Cornell University to do a study to see witch is better?


The climate would have to be a contributing factor in doing the such a study.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I've been using a plastic trash can with lid for as long as I can remember. I only mix a 40lb bag of wild bird seed and whatever else I mix (rice, barley, peas, lentils, popcorn, ceyenne pepper). It will last about two weeks. Never had a moisture or bug problem.

When I had 5 dogs I would store there food in a rubbermaid container. The bags were to airy and the food would go stale faster. That's what one of my dogs would tell me.


----------

